# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..5/29/16...memorial Day



## jd56 (May 29, 2016)

1st, thank you to all that have served and are presently serving in our military. 
Happy Memorial Day!

Hopefully everyone has a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend. 

So here we go....
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Picked up another Motorbike this past week.
1935 or so Rollfast badged DP Harris.
Was pretty unappealing when I got it, then the revival was started. Found some vibrant original paint under all that patina.
I do like the blue. Not real excited about 28" coverted 26" bikes with rain guttered fenders but, I had to take it.






After some cleaning





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 29, 2016)

Busy week for me! TOC catalogs, TOC to 60's photos ( thanks Brian and Joe!) 1940 Schwinn you've all seen before, 1897 Yost Falcon from Scott, 1947 Columbia local buy, 1941 Hawthorn - a nice rat rod.


----------



## robertc (May 29, 2016)

First of all let me say thank you to all of our military personnel past and present as well. Happy Memorial Day.

JD,

I don't know how you do it. Every week you find more really cool old bikes. I would be ecstatic to find a bike like this motobike. Congratulations and keep us updated as the cleanup occurs.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2016)

I picked up a replacement for the Arrow I sold and got a '38 girls RMS in the package deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

No bicycle stuff for me but did get a fix of some old goodies. 
This pair of headlights from an estate sale I went to with @hellshotrods ... can anyone ID?


 

 

A neat pencil sharpener:



 

I'm in luv with this very small arbor press that arrived this week via eBay 



 


 

And I did some curb-side garbage picking on the Foothill Flyers ride yesterday 
Found this mirror, @rustintime sez its for a 1950s Ford pickup:





This awesome Gaynor switch:



 


 

Got home and couldn't resist going back for more:


----------



## DonChristie (May 29, 2016)

$10 wall hanger at Clines antiques! Restore it? Ha!


----------



## Blackout (May 29, 2016)

I collect a little of everything sometimes the uglier something is the cooler it is for me 










I also got these in,  cool heavy cast iron machinery/industrial stands will repurpose these.


----------



## Evans200 (May 29, 2016)

A few goodies for the Hi-Way Patrol including a 51 Johnstown PA license plate and a new set of burgundy grips.
Also, an early Fathers Day gift from my son Jeremy: Very cool bicycle shepherds hook, patina and all! Looks great next to the bike shed. Happy Memorial Day, and THANKS to those serving our country, keeping us free and able to enjoy liberty. Remembering those as well who fought and gave their lives so that we can enjoy ours. God Bless America!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 29, 2016)

no bikes this week, but i did find these in someones garbage. who would throw these away?


----------



## JKT (May 29, 2016)

I picked up a set of NOS Rocket L grips..


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

DELTA DISEASE
I got tired of watching the watchers waiting for a lower price and a little nervous  this ribbed HornLite  would be purchased before i could come up with the $$ so i made an offer that was excepted.  Also this NOS Delta US Navy issue flashlight, the first i've seen with the box


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

This is part of today's load. I had a good day....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2016)

That sled/ski thing is awesome! It should be hanging in my garage... V/r Shawn


----------



## rustintime (May 29, 2016)

todays swapmeet find


----------



## mruiz (May 29, 2016)

I found a fork like Dan the bikes's man.  1941 Hawthorn listed above, . that was it.


----------



## Greg M (May 29, 2016)

Another Eveready for the collection.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That sled/ski thing is awesome! It should be hanging in my garage... V/r Shawn




Thanks. I was blown away when I found it this morning. I had to have it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> This is part of today's load. I had a good day....
> 
> View attachment 322306
> 
> ...



Nice, especially like the insulators 
here are some of mine, the ones in the window i've had for over 40 years I picked them all off the abandoned poles as a kid with 2 childhood friends


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Another Eveready for the collection.



cool flashlight , I recently got this EVEREADY dome light and beside the obvious switch and little rosette in the glass it's identical in every way so now i wonder if DELTA made them for EVERYDAY or EVERYDAY made them for DELTA or if they both farmed them out to a different  company ?


----------



## tech549 (May 29, 2016)

I have had this setup for a few weeks now,catfish tracked it down for me.,just got it put on the bike.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 29, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Nice, especially like the insulators
> here are some of mine, the ones in the window i've had for over 40 years I picked them all off the abandoned poles as a kid with 2 childhood friends
> 
> View attachment 322363
> ...





rustystone2112 said:


> Nice, especially like the insulators
> here are some of mine, the ones in the window i've had for over 40 years I picked them all off the abandoned poles as a kid with 2 childhood friends
> 
> View attachment 322363
> ...



RUSTY STONE   MY WIFE JUST LOOKED OVER MY SHOULDER AT THOSE BEAUTIFUL LAMPS  AS I CHECKED THEM OUT ON THIS PAGE   AND IVE GOT A SHED FULL OF OLD GALVY PARTS THAT WE CAN MAKE A FEW OUT OF   AND SOME INSULATORS TO BOOT   HOPE YA DONT MIND ME USING THE IDEA  FOR PERSONAL  ONLY  OF COURSE   THANKS 
RUDY C


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> RUSTY STONE   MY WIFE JUST LOOKED OVER MY SHOULDER AT THOSE BEAUTIFUL LAMPS  AS I CHECKED THEM OUT ON THIS PAGE   AND IVE GOT A SHED FULL OF OLD GALVY PARTS THAT WE CAN MAKE A FEW OUT OF   AND SOME INSULATORS TO BOOT   HOPE YA DONT MIND ME USING THE IDEA  FOR PERSONAL  ONLY  OF COURSE   THANKS
> RUDY C



go for it, I bought them on ebay about 2 years ago I thought about making some myself but the haven't had time to drill out the insulators.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 29, 2016)

I bought all this stuff and then some within the last week.
ND, Morrow, and Musselman parts cabinet as well as this NOS glass lens for my 37 Supreme and the fork lock set up.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> This is part of today's load. I had a good day....
> 
> View attachment 322306
> 
> ...



MR CATFISH   I DID NOT KNOW IF THEY HAD SNOW IN PARIS TEXAS   AND IF YOU PUT THAT SLED SKI  NEXT TO YOUR ONE OF A KIND ALEXANDER ROCKET BIKE YOU CAN SHED OF SLED SOME INFO   IM STUMPED  LOVE IT  REGARDS
RUDY C


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I bought all this stuff and then some within the last week.
> ND, Morrow, and Musselman parts box as well as this NOS glass lens for my 37 Supreme and the fork lock set up.
> View attachment 322394 View attachment 322395 View attachment 322396




Nice lock !!!!


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> MR CATFISH   I DID NOT KNOW IF THEY HAD SNOW IN PARIS TEXAS   AND IF YOU PUT THAT SLED SKI  NEXT TO YOUR ONE OF A KIND ALEXANDER ROCKET BIKE YOU CAN SHED OF SLED SOME INFO   IM STUMPED  LOVE IT  REGARDS
> RUDY C




One of the reasons I wanted it was because it looks like a Rocket Bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> Nice lock !!!!




Thanks Catfish, I appreciate you making the lock available to me.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Thanks Catfish, I appreciate you making the lock available to me.




That's why I offered it to you! I knew you needed it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> RUSTY STONE   MY WIFE JUST LOOKED OVER MY SHOULDER AT THOSE BEAUTIFUL LAMPS  AS I CHECKED THEM OUT ON THIS PAGE   AND IVE GOT A SHED FULL OF OLD GALVY PARTS THAT WE CAN MAKE A FEW OUT OF   AND SOME INSULATORS TO BOOT   HOPE YA DONT MIND ME USING THE IDEA  FOR PERSONAL  ONLY  OF COURSE   THANKS
> RUDY C



I actually stole the idea from these lamps for this copper pipe display i made for some of my lights. At the time i got these there were more than one person selling them, i think i paid around $60 each then after i paid i kept receiving ebay ads. for all different type of what they were calling 
" steampunk " lamps and there were a bunch of them made from all kinds of repurposed hardware some using old style Edison style bulbs and really incredible designs and incredibly high $$$$$$ to go along with them


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> One of the reasons I wanted it was because it looks like a Rocket Bike.



When i first saw it i thought it was made from a Rocket bike


----------



## moparrecyclers (May 30, 2016)

Picked up this pair of 47' Schwinns. With sequencial license plates. This couple must have road together alot as the kick stands have very similar wear.
The Boys bike is a Excelsior Built Schwinn


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2016)

CL $30 Roadmaster parts bike and $10 Huffy! Might make a table out of the Huffy!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 30, 2016)

Bought a never ridden 1973 Raleigh Sports at an estate sale because of the original condition being fantastic, it's an uncommon cream color, and the larger 23" frame.
At $125 plus tax, there's decent meat on the bone if I decide to resell or it might be my around the town rider this season.
Chris


----------



## kingsilver (May 30, 2016)

Found this multi signed baseball at a thrift store last week. Has 26 signatures. Players appear to be from the 1930'-40's. Needs to be authenticated.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2016)

Dizzy Dean, Babe Ruth, Joe DiMaggio? At a thrift store?


----------



## kingsilver (May 30, 2016)

Yes. $1.99. The same thrift place I found a Waterman #20 bchr fountain pen.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 30, 2016)

Thanks again to Frank for helping me grab this ole' beater with bags. I'm gonna tinker around and make it my rider up North this summer. Peace.


----------



## kingsilver (May 30, 2016)

Goodwill thrift stores,in Northern California anyway, puts all their good collectable stuff on their online auction. That's why when you go to their stores it's mostly new items - very rarely do you find vintage collectables.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 30, 2016)

kingsilver said:


> Yes. $1.99. The same thrift place I found a Waterman #20 bchr fountain pen.




I'll give you $20 for it...................


----------



## THE STIG (May 30, 2016)

kingsilver said:


> View attachment 322650 View attachment 322651 View attachment 322652 View attachment 322653 View attachment 322654 Found this multi signed baseball at a thrift store last week. Has 26 signatures. Players appear to be from the 1930'-40's. Needs to be authenticated.





what ball stamp?


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

I found this on the Cabe this weekend. Yall be careful, someone let him loose again.


----------



## tech549 (May 30, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I found this on the Cabe this weekend. Yall be careful, someone let him loose again.



 anyone catch him yet? should they just cut off his head?


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

Some lady named Ruth! Baby Ruth!


----------



## Greg M (May 30, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> cool flashlight , I recently got this EVEREADY dome light and beside the obvious switch and little rosette in the glass it's identical in every way so now i wonder if DELTA made them for EVERYDAY or EVERYDAY made them for DELTA or if they both farmed them out to a different  company ?
> 
> View attachment 322368
> 
> ...




Very cool domes.  I bet they'd know the answer over on http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/content.php 
I know, I know, like you need another forum of obsessives...


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 30, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Very cool domes.  I bet they'd know the answer over on http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/content.php
> I know, I know, like you need another forum of obsessives...



I am a  member of CPF and i still can't figure out how to post pics there, it's much easier here


----------

